# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Tracking Cookie что это такое

## Tra1toR

Tracking Cookie что это такое

Непонимаю как cookies могут быть вредны?

http://research.pestpatrol.com/searc...cking%20Cookie

вот база например, что вообще скажите об кукиес?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Tra1toR

Tracking Cookie :  Any cookie that is shared among two or more web pages for the purpose of tracking a user's surfing history ) нашел

----------


## Geser

> Tracking Cookie :  Any cookie that is shared among two or more web pages for the purpose of tracking a user's surfing history ) нашел


Это страшное название придуманное что бы продавать чайникам программы которые ничего не делают  :Smiley:

----------


## Tra1toR

короче я так понимаю эта функция в антиспайварах просто для понта?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> короче я так понимаю эта функция в антиспайварах просто для понта?


Не для понта, а для маркетинга  :Smiley: 
Вообще в качестве tracking cookies можно рассматривать кукиз любого счетчика, рейтинга, баннерообменной сети, поисковика ... причем тот-же Ad-Aware и прочие антиспайверы ловят все без разбора. В результате в базах тысячи записей для детекта этих кукизов (благо искать их просто - по именам), юзер в восторге от того, что после у него на ПК "найдена сотня  шпионов". На самом деле проблема надуманная - в IE, Firefox и прочих браузерах можно запретить прием кукизов; можно разрешить прием только на сеанс; заблокировать прием сторониих кукизов - т.е. если уже пользователь панически боится кукизов, то можно запретить их прием и снять проблему.

----------


## Tra1toR

мда а на это стока тратиться времени лучше бы авары искали )

----------


## Baget

> Это страшное название придуманное что бы продавать чайникам программы которые ничего не делают


Похоже, что так. У меня стоит a2 (a-squared) от троянов. Живёт бурной жизнью- обновляет базы до 3-х!! раз в день. А при проверке компа находит только эти трэкинг-куки. Я один раз сдуру стер их, так после этого пришлось восстанавливать пароли с которыми я автоматически входил на форумы. Настоящие трояны отлавливались НОДом и бесплатным AntiVir-ом (причём AntiVir-ом больше)

----------


## Tra1toR

вот кстати у некоторыех ADWARE, они внесены в отдельную опцию, это еше нормально,  а такие типа как ad-adware при скани их  детектят это ваще бред полный !

----------


## Зайцев Олег

К вопросу о анализе cookie - я сделал средство для отлова cookie, содержащих персональные данные. См.  http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?p=62664#post62664

----------


## Павло212

У меня браузер перестал заходить у вк до одной девушки. Я просканировал систему аутпостом, он нашол эти кукиес. После удаления браузер отлично заходит. Сейчас хакера могут внедрять куки для сбора информации, посещенные сайты, сбор паролей.

----------


## regist

> Сейчас хакера могут внедрять куки для сбора информации, посещенные сайты, сбор паролей.


*Павло212*, не путайте понятия. НЕ хакеры кукисы внедряют, а в кукисах содержится информация о вашей сессии и в том числе пароль. Это нужно для того чтобы сайт помнил, что вы ввели пароль, а не просить его постоянно ввести. А если украсть эти кукисы порой можно узнать пароль... точней раньш

----------

